# Ace Cafe...who's going??



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

As above its not long now,31st Aug,but there does'nt seem to be any talk about it!! I went to the one in May and it was really good especially the convoy on the way down  So just wondered are people thinking of doing the same again or is there not much interest for this one??


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Im in. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep ,should be there 

Mark


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

VAG night is on the 25th, i'll hopefully be there that night but it's my gf's birthday  So if i can't make that night i'll pop up on the 31st but i won't be allowed in the car park


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Steve im sure the mods will let you inside as you do have a TT engine atleast lol

Im definately there Charlie, hope to see you and have another chat, this time i'll be there early dont worry, oh new wheels again for the show.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

:lol: jamal! You haven't got any nice deep dished 15" or 16" wheels lying around in your endless supply of sexy wheels have ya???


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

jamal said:


> Steve im sure the mods will let you inside as you do have a TT engine atleast lol
> 
> Im definately there Charlie, hope to see you and have another chat, this time i'll be there early dont worry, oh new wheels again for the show.


Nice one,i'm intrigued on your new wheels...are they OEM or something a bit out the ordinary??


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Yep ,should be there
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, saw your car at APS yesterday, hope all is well!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Yep ,should be there
> ...


Yep , having a bit of surgery  , nearly ready , should be back with me next week 8)

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there. I'll ask around see if any locals are coming.

Just found 2 spare liquid leather conditioners if anyone wants any at ace cafe, just drop me a pm. £5 a bottle


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well i am going. I just hope my v6 rear spoiler will be on by then.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be there 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Yep ,should be there
> 
> Mark


Convoy ?????


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Yep ,should be there
> ...


yep , sounds good


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Im in  and will be bringing some nice bits with me, I am trying to sponsor car of the day, I was under the impression from someone that Naresh organised or at least arranged it, but I haven't heard back from him??

Charlie


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

country boy said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > Steve im sure the mods will let you inside as you do have a TT engine atleast lol
> ...


I think i know what they'll be!!!!!!!!

New style RS4's. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I didnt even realise there was a TT meet!!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Golfstrike said:


> Im in  and will be bringing some nice bits with me, I am trying to sponsor car of the day, I was under the impression from someone that Naresh organised or at least arranged it, but I haven't heard back from him??
> 
> Charlie


He's on holiday at the moment buddy


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

country boy said:


> As above its not long now,31st Aug,but there does'nt seem to be any talk about it!! I went to the one in May and it was really good especially the convoy on the way down  So just wondered are people thinking of doing the same again or is there not much interest for this one??


That's a Monday.

What time does it start?

If during the day I may not be able to make it but if in the evening I should be able to.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > As above its not long now,31st Aug,but there does'nt seem to be any talk about it!! I went to the one in May and it was really good especially the convoy on the way down  So just wondered are people thinking of doing the same again or is there not much interest for this one??
> ...


11.00am


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Bank Holiday Monday!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad I read this, I had assumed it was on the Sunday, would have felt a right dumbass sitting there on my own wondering where the hell everyone else had got to :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > As above its not long now,31st Aug,but there does'nt seem to be any talk about it!! I went to the one in May and it was really good especially the convoy on the way down  So just wondered are people thinking of doing the same again or is there not much interest for this one??
> ...


It's during the day 11am start. The 6pm evening car meet will be the german bikes and cars :wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > jamal said:
> ...


LOL, you guys make me laugh, RS4s ftw! I'll tell you they are from another car if that helps :wink: 
Actually Steve, i've got some 17" RS' but they may be too wide for you. 9J front and 9.5J rear. Too small for my TT


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Il'l be there guys, comin on M1 at J5 at 10,30 !!!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Jamal,seeing as you've already done the Bentley/Porsche thing my bet is there Mercs?????


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > country boy said:
> ...


Hi Abi!

Of course it's Bank Holiday 

I'm pretty sure Mrs K has plans for us but I'll twist her arm :wink:

Hope to see you at AC!

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Could well be tempted


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > country boy said:
> ...


Will be good to see you again Dotti!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Could well be tempted


convoy 

Mark


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

conlechi said:


> ttjay said:
> 
> 
> > Could well be tempted
> ...


APS released your car then, see you at Ace!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark - I may be staying in London this weekend so will have a convoy home


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > ttjay said:
> ...


 Weds or Thurs this week 

Mark

Jay , hope to see you there


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

conlechi said:


> ttjay said:
> 
> 
> > Could well be tempted
> ...


Hi Mark where do you want to meet up mate

Charles


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > ttjay said:
> ...


 Services on the M4 would be good , can't remember name of the first one past Bristol area :?

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Mark where do you want to meet up mate

Charles[/quote]

Services on the M4 would be good , can't remember name of the first one past Bristol area :?

Mark[/quote]

Ok mate is that the same place we met last time?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi Mark where do you want to meet up mate
> 
> Charles


 Services on the M4 would be good , can't remember name of the first one past Bristol area :?

Mark[/quote]

Ok mate is that the same place we met last time?[/quote]

yep 

my car's still at APS , due to pick it up on Friday 

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

this one bud?

http://www.moto-way.com/page.cfm?Section=2&location=112


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> this one bud?
> 
> http://www.moto-way.com/page.cfm?Section=2&location=112


yep that's the one 

Mark


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll be there all thing permitting.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> I'll be there all thing permitting.


  [smiley=sunny.gif] Hope to see you Naresh 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Will be good to see you again Dotti!


 8) You too 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Will be good to see you again Dotti!
> ...


I might be there too Dotti.

Red trainers or camo Crocs? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

jamal said:


> LOL, you guys make me laugh, RS4s ftw! I'll tell you they are from another car if that helps :wink:
> Actually Steve, i've got some 17" RS' but they may be too wide for you. 9J front and 9.5J rear. Too small for my TT


Too wide and an inch to tall   

I'm looking forward to this meet... I missed the VAG meet last night due to the gf's 21st so will definately pop along on Monday but TBH 11am may be a bit optimistic! :lol:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Is the car park packed out of TT's for this meet????

I'm just wondering if i could slip in by saying i've got a TT engine!?


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> Is the car park packed out of TT's for this meet????
> 
> I'm just wondering if i could slip in by saying i've got a TT engine!?


Just turn up,more the merrier


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd like to see the polo pocket rocket mate.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

SteveS TT said:


> Is the car park packed out of TT's for this meet????
> 
> I'm just wondering if i could slip in by saying i've got a TT engine!?


I doubt they will let you in. The people on the gate are very strict on what cars are in the car park for the event.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Park outside and take me for a run.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Is the car park packed out of TT's for this meet????
> ...


Even that very old toothless male carpark marshall lent me his megaphone last time to introduce myself to you all whilst you were all piled up on the curbs awaiting to go through the gates :lol: .... he is my friend now but he is still strict  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


RED EVERYTHING


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Now I know it's bank holiday monday I might be there too, may even be wearing some red 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in. It was fun last time. Hope the weather holds though.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The weather is looking good at the moment, sunny and 23 degrees fingers are so crossed that typing is tricky 

Charlie


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Hark said:


> Park outside and take me for a run.


Will do mate!

Is your Mrs coming along?? I think mine will need some female company whilst I'm out in the Polo!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make this now guys 

gutted , i was looking forward to it too .

Car's still in bits at APS waiting on koni to send out a part for my coilovers .

have a good meet , hope the weather holds out for you

look forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Can't make this now guys


Me neither... :?

Too much shit to shovel at home... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a good one and I hope the roads and skies are clear for you all... 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Cleaned my car and then what looks like a golden eagle and all of his friends shat all over it! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Its in the garage now and guarded by an AA Battery so hopefully it'll turn up to Ace in a reasonable condition!


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Is there actually gonna be many there at all????


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

country boy said:


> Is there actually gonna be many there at all????


Charlie, it'll be packed.

I was SOOO wanting to come but have a wife needing an operation next week as she's almost disabled with a slipped disc...

Take some great pics of the cars you and I both love. Forget the tat! :lol: :lol:

Cheers bud,

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That's my thought mate. Slightly worrying as this is usually 1 of the biggest meets and there doesn't to bea huge reponse. Hope I didn't wax the car for nothing :?


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

There must be a lot of people going then who have'nt replied to any of the threads that have been posted :? I hope so as i've given up 9hrs pay at double time to go to this!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt and Charlie! 8)

It'll be heaving. Ace always is... 8)

All you're buffing and puffing will pay dividends...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

country boy said:


> There must be a lot of people going then who have'nt replied to any of the threads that have been posted :? I hope so as i've given up 9hrs pay at double time to go to this!!


Be goodto see you again mate, say hello if you see me. I've waxed everythin except the front cos its started raining


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If we weren't playing at home tomorrow we would have been there again, really can't see why people wouldn't go if they haven't got a good reason.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> really can't see why people wouldn't go if they haven't got a good reason.


Cos the food is crap? :lol:

Actually, their chips are good... I'll leave you guys to judge the rest. The last steak I had there was a relic...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > really can't see why people wouldn't go if they haven't got a good reason.
> ...


I know about the food from last time, If people are interested turn up unless you have a reason not to.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Maybe Ben will be there... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> ........


 :lol:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Well i hope a few turn up!!! I'll still pop along. I'm hoping jamal comes so i can drool over his TT! Looking forward to seeing yours too Matt!!!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm coming!!! Steve, if you see this in Time and fancy a convoy up there pm me your number! 

I can't wait! My first car show in a long time! I'm bringing the slr, hope for some good shots!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Have fun guys!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guy's

Hope you had a good day, was going to come to this, but having had the 500 mile round trip to London on Saturday for the Cup final, I did not fancy it twice in a weekend!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent day darn sarf. 

Good to see all the old faces again and lots of new ones. Total of 32 TTs at one time or antoher by my reckoning.

Lots of pictures to follow later.

Sean.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> Hope you had a good day, was going to come to this, but having had the 500 mile round trip to London on Saturday for the Cup final, I did not fancy it twice in a weekend!


Thought you were coming walking yesterday.


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Had a great first "event" Everyone made myself and the wife very welcome. I got some great pics, whats the ruling on posting them, ie peoples number plates etc?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Big Rob said:


> Had a great first "event" Everyone made myself and the wife very welcome. I got some great pics, whats the ruling on posting them, ie peoples number plates etc?


Most people tend to take the time to blank them out. I know I always do. 

Good to see you today Rob. hope to see you at some local meets in the near future.

Sean.


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers Sean, I'll blank them and post them then


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy's
> ...


Knackered after going to see the mighty wolves win something for once!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry i got dragged to Kingston shopping before our holiday 

Will definately be at the next one.

GRE608Y - Will definately have a convoy next time!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Big Rob said:


> Cheers Sean, I'll blank them and post them then


Hi Big Rob!

I just wanted to make sure of something... Did you and your missus come down in the Black 150 Roadster? If so I drove back up the M1 with you as far as Luton in the Black Coupe and it was very good to have met you both!

Nick


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, yeah, that was us! it was nice meeting you too, we really enjoyed our first meet, and will def be coming to more... emma was going to try and take a photo of you following us, but just as she went to turn round, you screamed past us lol!!!! we got sunburnt on the way back with the roof off, very sore!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Rob

I was also going back up the M1 with Nick and saw your car, I was in the red TTR with the www.TTspares.com wind deflector  Nick came screaming up behind us too just before he shot off at the Luton junction, we thought we had left him behind 

Charlie


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol yup he was certainly motoring  Thanks for letting me know i had left my indicator on btw  Think this just about summed me up


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Shame the missus didn't quite have this one centered.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Big Rob said:


> Hi, yeah, that was us! it was nice meeting you too, we really enjoyed our first meet, and will def be coming to more... emma was going to try and take a photo of you following us, but just as she went to turn round, you screamed past us lol!!!! we got sunburnt on the way back with the roof off, very sore!!!


Shame i didnt meet you mate!! I was there but didnt get there till gone 1 if not 2.

I know you where interested in the Alpina. You coulda asked all the questions you wanted!! 

Im sure there will be a next time.



Rustyintegrale said:


> Maybe Ben will be there... :lol:


ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Ben will be there... :lol:
> ...


Well you were. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Shame i didnt meet you mate!! I was there but didnt get there till gone 1 if not 2.


Buses are few and far between on a Bank Holiday mate. You should know that... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Shame i didnt meet you mate!! I was there but didnt get there till gone 1 if not 2.
> ...


Apparently so are takers for the "OperaTTion Overlord" event!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


And your point is..? :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Soo.... back on topic!

Was there a car of the day voted yesterday??

Harks car was looking pretty damm smart! Loved the colour on Robs car, but he needs to do something about the seats!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Loved the colour on Robs car, but he needs to do something about the seats!


Why? :roll:

Are you claiming ownership of that too? :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Loved the colour on *Robs car*, but he needs to do something about the seats!


I am bored now and have already tried to steer this topic back on track. Lets not piss everyone off Rich.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Lets not piss everyone off Rich.


Cool by me.

What was it you said about taking it on the chin?

cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quit the bickering. :roll:

On topic...

There wasn't a car of the day as far as I know as Suraj didn't come and the event organsior usually sorts it. I'm glad I went as I met some new folks who I got on well with but as far as attendance it was one of the poorest meets I've been to.

I appreciate most people just had plans on the day, but lots of people were saying it should have been better publicised by organisors. :? May was far better, even if my car wasn't there. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Quit the bickering. :roll:


I thought that was what the forum is about... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Quit the bickering. :roll:
> ...


We noticed [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hark said:


> Quit the bickering. :roll:
> 
> On topic...
> 
> ...


Suraj told me he had a PM conversation with Nick to say he would organise the May one (which he did) and Nick and the TTOC would organise the August one! Hence why he wasnt there!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

o :?

It was still a good day, just not a patch on the other 3 I've been to.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Suraj told me he had a PM conversation with Nick to say he would organise the May one (which he did) and Nick and the TTOC would organise the August one! Hence why he wasnt there!


LOL! Both were at the May Ace Event! Both were not at the August Ace Event! So inspector Sherlock who is to blame?  Some bit of confusion there I think :lol: . It was a modestly good event nonetheless bringing those close and distant to a central point to meet whichever the case. All the TTs are cars of the day, as are the owners . Was the poorest Ace meet I have been to I have to admit, but I was expecting that being holiday season and bank holiday, but was lovely seeing many familiar faces though . The best one I have been to yet was one a few years ago in the evening. The atmosphere seemed better with the lighting and being an evening also


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Suraj told me he had a PM conversation with Nick to say he would organise the May one (which he did) and Nick and the TTOC would organise the August one! Hence why he wasnt there!


Yep, I remember that being the arrangement too. Still amazed there were so few cars. It's almost like a 'generic' meet and people just know to go.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 22, 2009)

Because it was my wife and myselfs first meet we couldn't really comment on the turn out. That said as "poor" as it was we really had a great time. The trip down with 8 TT's all cruising down the M1 in a line was awsome. The actual day at Ace was enjoyable and we feel we've made some new friends. Seeing how much time and money people spend on their cars was inspirational, and we now have some big plans for our little 150 lol. Special thanks to Dave and Tess for meeting up with us at Coventry and leading us down to the first meeting point. If anyone is new to the forums, like ourselves, and thinking of going on a meet I would definitely recommend it


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

At what point is this mythical line between good and poor meets?
The Ace meet in May had 52 cars and this one had 32. Now 32 is not a lot for an Ace sized venue, but it's a darn sight more than you will see at your local meets down the pub.

I for one enjoyed the meet greatly. As always I came away with more than I arrived with. :roll: Thanks to Rob for the Orbit Ring.

If we are going to plan to have two Ace meets next year, I would suggest one of them be the evening one and probably not both on bank holidays.

Sean.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

V6 SRS said:


> At what point is this mythical line between good and poor meets?
> The Ace meet in May had 52 cars and this one had 32. Now 32 is not a lot for an Ace sized venue, but it's a darn sight more than you will see at your local meets down the pub.


Grand scheme of things I have been to the Ace cafe meets for a few years now. 32 is piss poor when you arrive at the carpark and it is barely filled, no host and no car of the day which the guys on this forum do take an interest in. But then it was piss poor 2 years ago yet on another bank holiday (think that was an August one also) because it was raining and at most only 20 TT's turned up but at least somebody was there to host that one! May 08 Ace was raining boardering winter coat terrotory as it was horizontal rain but the carpark was quite full and with a host AND a car of the day too 8).

85+ TTs are capable of filling the Ace carpark which there were a few years ago at an evening event which was a hoot with the atmosphere, with cars coming and going, test drives, lights on and an evening ambiance and the car of the event went to yet Kanner once again who we all know used to be reknowned for always winning this at this event  but equally in due respect an evening one may then become problematic for those who travel from further north.

May this year, 52 turn up, not bad going and with a host wehey and a car of the day 8) but I think once again the weather was not on our side with this meet as the day started of a bit wet and more people came later as the weather warmed up and the sun shone.

But this August 09 ace event has to be the first meet I have been to where nobody hosted it and no car of the day and 32 cars so therefore it has to make it in the category of 'poor'! Local pub meets are much for much for local TTiers and large quantities of TTs are not expected I guess :wink:

I'll shut up now if you like  :wink:

p.s. I still enjoyed myself though


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Totally agree with everything above.

No host or car of the day was a disappointment

Quite like the sound of an later afternoon/early evening do.

That's not to say I didn't enjoy it, I've just enjoyed previous ones more.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a good day and was nice to catch up with everyone,the turn out was very disappointing though as the May one was packed.The thing that bugs me is that it was'nt pushed at all by the forum/ttoc,i honestly think that if it was'nt for me starting this thread it would of slipped under the radar completely.Next year scrap having it on bank holidays and maybe have an evening one on perhaps a friday?? It would be a shame to let this meet go down hill as its a really good venue and easy to get to.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

country boy said:


> I had a good day and was nice to catch up with everyone,the turn out was very disappointing though as the May one was packed.The thing that bugs me is that it was'nt pushed at all by the forum/ttoc,i honestly think that if it was'nt for me starting this thread it would of slipped under the radar completely.Next year scrap having it on bank holidays and maybe have an evening one on perhaps a friday?? It would be a shame to let this meet go down hill as its a really good venue and easy to get to.


I'll second that . A Friday night would be 'ace'  as not many would have work the next day and might tempt those from further distances to come along if they don't mind traveling back through the night, or want to stay over if they have no work the next day and can finish work early on a Friday for those who can. Have to be everything to everyone and think of everything and every eventuality here :-* 

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] the Ace Cafe!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > I had a good day and was nice to catch up with everyone,the turn out was very disappointing though as the May one was packed.The thing that bugs me is that it was'nt pushed at all by the forum/ttoc,i honestly think that if it was'nt for me starting this thread it would of slipped under the radar completely.Next year scrap having it on bank holidays and maybe have an evening one on perhaps a friday?? It would be a shame to let this meet go down hill as its a really good venue and easy to get to.
> ...


We went tothe last one how much further do you want people to travel ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> We went tothe last one how much further do you want people to travel ?


No one is asking anybody to travel any distance it is souly at one's decision but if the event is in place then it's your decision how far your prepared to travel isn't it? Take next year's annual event! Duxford! Pretty long way from you. Maybe you should be asking the question in that direction not this one being the 'main event'! :roll:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Dotti said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > .Next year scrap having it on bank holidays and maybe have an evening one on perhaps a friday?? It would be a shame to let this meet go down hill as its a really good venue and easy to get to.
> ...


And I'll third that 

Poor event or not I love the atmosphere at the Ace Cafe and have been there previously on a bike (Y'know those two-wheeled things you see around on sunny days?). I really did enjoy my day there despite its shortcomings, it was all down to the people that turned up... You guys and girls! Everyone was very friendly and I had lots of fun talking and looking at cars.

I can't say that car of the day bothers me because I enjoyed everyone's TT's... And that mine would never win anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif] (Dammit! Need a bigger credit card limit [smiley=bomb.gif] )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It's interesting that a post titled Ace Cafe...who's going?? receives more posts after the actual event has already happened 

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Golfstrike said:


> It's interesting that a post titled Ace Cafe...who's going?? receives more posts after the actual event has already happened
> 
> Charlie


It's so the excuse "I forgot/didn't know" stands up.


----------

